# A killer Kayak Deal



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

A killer Kayak Deal

At $450 this 12 ft Yak is a super deal. This coming weekend, March 16-19, West Marine has their Pampano 120 on sale. At only 60 lbs, and 350lb capacity, it’s fast and light.

It’s almost an exact duplicate of the very popular Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120 from a few years ago. It maybe made by Wilderness Systems for West Marine or they bought the rights to the mold.

I bought this one a year ago and it’s a capable ride. It’s already equipped with angler features (3 hatches, rear rod holders, paddle keeper, and anchor trolly) with room for your specific mods.

I’ve had it out on several lakes, streams and ponds. It’s a dream to load/unload (at 60lbs) and a good fishing platform.

It’s not a barge. It’s not a stand-up yak, not that you couldn’t try. It doesn’t have a wide beam, the trade-off is, it moves faster if you’re trying to make time.

There are 2 or 3 colors available and West Marine will ship to store for free to several dealers all around Ohio. You can inspect it before you buy and get a refund if you want.

If high prices have kept you out of the yak game, this one is worth looking at.

If you do your research and have an interest, feel free to ask me any questions.

See them at: https://www.westmarine.com/buy/west...it-on-top-angler-kayak-yellow-black--16163826

Or check out the U-tube vids online to see it in action.

--Tim


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks Tim,
Going to the local WM store with a buddy to check out these boats. Our store has one in stock. My buddy wants a fishing kayak but doesn't want to part with $1000 or more if he's not sure he'll enjoy it. This looks like a great boat at a very good price. Light enough for that old timer to slide on top of his rig also(a plus). Going to give them a look.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Heya Tim! Welcome back! always enjoyed your posts and your monkeys


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Heya Tim! Welcome back! always enjoyed your posts and your monkeys


Looks right up your alley


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Looks right up your alley


You don't like monkeys?


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Stopped in at the North Olmsted store to check these out. This is the Perception Pescador (with the low seat) made for West. My friend purchased the yellow/black model. If he doesn't care for or isn't comfortable fishing this way, I told him I'd buy it from him to have as an extra. They had a desert tan camo model left at this location.
His rig came with an anchor trolley w/hardware, already rigged and other extras. He's looking into a paddle purchase today.
This is a good deal for those looking for a quality boat at a good price. At 60 lbs it's light enough for one person to load.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> You don't like monkeys?


I got yer back!--Tim


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Looks right up your alley


No,the kayak silly. You know. So you can come catch some big crappie with me


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Tim,I love the monkeys! No hate here brutha


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

If you check West Marine around Thanksgiving, they knock 30% off their yaks for one weekend. At least they did last November. That's $420 instead of $600.--Tim


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------

